# "Highest spec blackmachine ever made."



## tr0n (Aug 22, 2012)

So says Doug...

blackmachine - Home Page

Exotic or what?! Mother of God...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 22, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PICTURES!!!!1!1


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 22, 2012)

*waits for alain to buy it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 22, 2012)

A+.
AA+?
AAA+?!
AAAA+?!?!
AAAAA+


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 22, 2012)

Lets start the silent auction bidding at $18,000.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 22, 2012)

i already put in an offer of $20,000


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 22, 2012)

bought'd.


----------



## tr0n (Aug 22, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> bought'd.


Pics or gtfo.

I think I can just about afford one of those stainless frets...


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 22, 2012)

tr0n said:


> Pics or gtfo.
> 
> I think I can just about afford one of those stainless frets...



blackmachine - Home Page

shit be crazy, yo.


----------



## tr0n (Aug 22, 2012)

What's POA supposed to stand for? I haven't really heard that term before.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 22, 2012)

tr0n said:


> What's POA supposed to stand for? I haven't really heard that term before.



Price Over All.

Like Deutchland Uber Alles, only with Doug instead of Hitler. 



More realistically price on asking.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 22, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PICTURES!!!!1!1


 
it's so expensive none of us can even afford to look at it.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll take two


----------



## Valennic (Aug 22, 2012)

potatohead said:


> I'll take two strings



Fix'd

v You finally going to nab one?


----------



## engage757 (Aug 22, 2012)

About positive I know who is getting this.  And DAMN.

Doug meant it. This one has been in the works for awhile now. 

pics up now:
blackmachine - Home Page


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck. I'm scared to even hear the price...


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 22, 2012)

...eh. In before the drama.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah, def in before this becomes a bunch of people bitching about what it's worth or how much is too much to spend on a guitar. 

That thing is fucking amazing.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 22, 2012)

WANT WANT WANT


----------



## engage757 (Aug 22, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> WANT WANT WANT




GET GET GET


----------



## Cremated (Aug 22, 2012)

So are there pictures? Not showing up for me.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know if it's something about the pictures,but I'm really not that impressed.It's the only guitar I've ever seen that the fretboard sap wood throws me off in conjunction with the top.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 22, 2012)

for those too lazy to find it:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cremated (Aug 22, 2012)

That thing's insane looking. I agree about the sapwood comment though. I typically hate the look of sapwood anyway though, except for the sapwood on ziricote.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you guys know that "highest spec Blackmachine ever made" means "highest priced Blackmachine ever made" 

Yes I will still try


----------



## Rook (Aug 22, 2012)

"FS:All of Alain's gear"

Hey, dibs on your mayo 7's


----------



## Quitty (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks nice, but i bet my 7321 w/BKP blows it outta the water!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Quitty said:


> Looks nice, but i bet my 7321 w/BKP blows it outta the water!



I got you a shirt broseph.


----------



## Quitty (Aug 22, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I got you a shirt broseph.




Better then neg-rep, though 

I think it's great that the dude managed to get his business to such standing. That said, i wonder if he's aware that most of the talk around his guitars revolves around pricing and not the quality of the instrument.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 22, 2012)

NO!!!!!!!! Why would Doug sell his personal BF8 

I got to play this a few weeks ago when Doug was on a holiday in Ireland. The low 8th string has the clarity of an 6 string with the extended scale length and everything stays smooth on the high strings because of the fan. I haven't played many fanned guitars but this was very intuitive and didn't feel clumsy like the others I've tried. Build quality and playability is ridiculous. 
Tonewise every note seems to jump out and the clarity is incredible. 

If I was more into 8 strings and didn't have 2 customs being built I would have no problem spending the money on this.
Worth every penny and may well be the last BF8 . 
Congrats to whoever gets this!!!!

Here is some pics my mate took:


----------



## Jason_Clement (Aug 22, 2012)

Eh, it kind of looks dumb. The fretboard and body don't match well.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably the only one on here that doesn't know this lol but what do BM's normally cost to build?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 22, 2012)

I have seen a bunch of Blackmachines I found more stunning than this. Maybe, because I'm not into that caramel quilt thing all too much.


----------



## Viginez (Aug 22, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> The fretboard and body don't match well.


i agree with you, but the top is beautiful


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2012)

When whomever buys this does so, let him know the guitar carries my blessing. And one or two sperm stains in the back. You're welcome.


----------



## Breakdown (Aug 22, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Probably the only one on here that doesn't know this lol but what do BM's normally cost to build?



Well you cant have one custom built anymore as he is not taking anymore orders but the last used b2 I saw for sale was $4800 usd I think. The last B7 he made sold for well over $10k usd I think. I wouldn't be too surprised if this one went for $20k usd or more.


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm actually kind of disappointed. It might play well, but aesthetically-wise it's ugly as fuck. 

Besides, I still doubt it plays THAT much better than other high-end guitar models/customs that it's actually worth spending an extra 7K$ on it. But you know, gullibility and consumerism.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ wow 20k!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2012)

ItWillDo said:


> I'm actually kind of disappointed. It might play well, but aesthetically-wise it's ugly as fuck.
> 
> Besides, I still doubt it plays THAT much better than other high-end guitar models/customs that it's actually worth spending an extra 7K$ on it. But you know, gullibility and consumerism.



It's more of a "how much do you want the Blackmachine tonal signature in the fanciest form?" thing. The whole "BM's supersede everything, taste isn't a factor, and you'll burn all other guitars" syndrome is nonsense - either you are into the Blackmachine ethos and appreciate what's going on there, or you're not. Personally, I find their unique traits fantastic, while others aren't too moved by them, and many many many others have never even seen one live, let alone play one, but have an opinion anyway, some of which quite radical to either extreme.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 22, 2012)

not my fav, sorry? alls i could think was meh...


----------



## drmosh (Aug 22, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I haven't played many fanned guitars but this was very intuitive and didn't feel clumsy like the others I've tried. B



How can one fan feel clumsy and another not if they're the same fan? Obviously the playability is a factor and there's no doubt that this guitar has it, but I don't see how the fan plays into that between one guitar and another, regardless of neck width etc etc.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 22, 2012)

I gotta be honest it's probably an amazing guitar (wouldn't know, we're never gonna see a Blackmachine in South Africa - Fact right there ) but aesthetically it's gotta be one of the least appealing ones I've seen so far - This is all my opinion though and in person it may be way more pretty. I have to wonder why such expensive guitars, such a prestigious namesake and then such absolutely appallingly (sp?) low quality pictures - Really doesn't even begin to do it justice...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the best 8 string ever made imho, perfect in every department. Couldn't believe my ears, eyes and hands when I tried it. The top is a one-piece Private Stock grade that comes from a super thick board, so he might use that top on other one or two instruments. Anyway, here's a pic I took at Messe:


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 22, 2012)

It does look a lot nicer in person. Those iphone pics don't do it justice. This was a build he did for himself. If you look at his personal B2 is has the same sapwood on the fretboard. 



drmosh said:


> How can one fan feel clumsy and another not if they're the same fan? Obviously the playability is a factor and there's no doubt that this guitar has it, but I don't see how the fan plays into that between one guitar and another, regardless of neck width etc etc.



Kind of hard to explain a personal preference but most fanned frets and 8s I've tried felt awkward and I couldn't get my head around them but I was at home within a few minutes of playing this. The neck width on this is similar to a 7 string, 50mm at the nut I think so the string spacing was closer making it easier to play and felt similar to my 7s.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 22, 2012)

Well it's not a bad looking guitar by any stretch and just oozes care and craftsmanship. Grats to BM for building their reputation and business to the point where they can seriously ask $10k+ for a guitar as well.

but.....

There reaches a point where it stops being just about it being an instrument and more a status symbol / piece of art. An example, with cars, Ferrari and Toyota. Both do the same thing, just one has a huge price tag, prestige and status attached to it.
As I don't much care for all that jazz, I'll be happy to keep driving around in my Corolla while you guys can fight over the Ferrari


----------



## Zado (Aug 22, 2012)

the question is: who's buying it?


----------



## bhakan (Aug 22, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> There reaches a point where it stops being just about it being an instrument and more a status symbol / piece of art. An example, with cars, Ferrari and Toyota. Both do the same thing, just one has a huge price tag, prestige and status attached to it.
> As I don't much care for all that jazz, I'll be happy to keep driving around in my Corolla while you guys can fight over the Ferrari


Continuing your example, I would not say a Ferrari and a Toyota do the same thing at all, like comparing this to a low end Ibanez. Do they both get you to your destination, yes, but one is MUCH more fun to some people. I don't drive a Ferrari, but I drive a muscle car, and I can't stand to drive Toyota's and the like, because for me, I have fun driving a powerful car. Similarly, people who own Blackmachines probably don't like playing Ibanez's, not because it is a status symbol, but because it is a lot more fun.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope the next few that go out are more like the classic ebony topped ones.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 22, 2012)

It is a pretty insane spec'd guitar, and whilst not my favorite, still a masterpiece. Doug got an email from me!


----------



## engage757 (Aug 22, 2012)

Quitty said:


> Looks nice, but i bet my 7321 w/BKP blows it outta the water!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 22, 2012)

Gearwhore showdown, Leonardo7 vs. Engage?


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 22, 2012)

Thinking of selling my camels to buy this.....


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 22, 2012)

That top is ridiculous. But, really?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I hope the next few that go out are more like the classic ebony topped ones.



Highly unlikely if he still has wood drenched in pee from Himalayan Monk Pelicans that he intends to use in some more special builds.


To be honest I would like to see more tops when he gets back to the "production" builds.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> wood drenched in pee from Himalayan Monk Pelicans that he intends to use in some more special builds.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the part that makes me laugh the most is this line from Doug:



Doug said:


> Highest spec blackmachine ever made.



Okay? That's like saying "My 2012 Impreza has the highest spec'd MPG of any Subaru ever made."  That's great and all, but that doesn't make my Impreza worth 10x last year's model or anything. Just seems like more feeding of the HypeMachine. 

Again, and it is sad that I even HAVE to add the caveat, no hate from me on Doug as I think his guitars look gorgeous (and the maple top and the fretboard on this one are absolutely stunning), just adding my  about the marketing aspect of the BM operation. 

If he gets crazy amounts of money for this one, good on him.  That being said, what I see is a very nice guitar that likely has an insanely high (IMO) price tag attached to it, and it's not like I'm exactly shocked by monster price tags (Parker archtop/acoustics... I'm looking at you. ), just something I don't agree with personally.  Then again, if someone has the cash he's asking for, wants it and can afford it, more power to them!


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 22, 2012)

Just put a deposit on a Siggery and a skervesen with these exact specs... I'm sure they'll play nearly as well.....

I kid I kid


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2012)

If I sell my stock Les Paul Custom as the "highest spec'd production LPC ever", I'm technically not wrong, since the Les Paul Custom has always generally been spec'd the same. So I'm selling it and making $15k.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't really like it. I think he's made cooler looking ones before.


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tubular quilt. 

You think Doug would sell it to me if I offered to wash house for a year?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 22, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't really like it. I think he's made cooler looking ones before.





Usually BMs give me that "wow" factor, but this one does not. I am sure it is a fantastic instrument, but I am not too impressed. When I saw "Highest spec blackmachine ever" I expected something completely insane but beautiful


----------



## petereanima (Aug 22, 2012)

Ah, I see I am not alone in the "this bm leaves me unimpressed" ballpark.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2012)

Doug: marketing master


----------



## StevenC (Aug 22, 2012)

I played this a few weeks ago, too, when Doug was in Ireland. It was the first fanned guitar and first 8 string I'd ever played, but it was still amazing. Not sure I like the smaller string spacing, though. Definitely an amazing guitar and a lot better looking in person.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 22, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> It's more of a "how much do you want the Blackmachine tonal signature in the fanciest form?" thing.



god this is so much bullshit

if Doug made acoustics, maybe then there'd be a "blackmachine tonal signature." but we're talking about an electric, with pickups you can go and buy and put in any guitar, that you plug into whatever amp you want, which you then dial in however the hell you please, which you run into whatever cab you want. Then you toss whatever mic you want in front of the cab and moving the thing even an inch in any direction totally changes your sound 

there is no blackmachine tonal signature, unless you aren't plugged into anything... and even then if the acoustic sound is a big deal, the Flaxwood I played last week sounded way louder and clearer than a blackmachine does unplugged

when I tried dealing with doug I thought he was a godawful businessman who should have gotten somebody else to help him out with transactions. but now I think he's a complete genius who somehow cultivated this mystique so effectively he can sell them for absolutely ludicrous amounts of money. if tone and playability are your chief concerns, this guitar would be a ripoff at $5k shipped

as far as this guitar does, I like the body and the top. absolutely hate the fretboard, I cannot stand that look at all.



Metal_Webb said:


> There reaches a point where it stops being just about it being an instrument and more a status symbol / piece of art. An example, with cars, Ferrari and Toyota. Both do the same thing, just one has a huge price tag, prestige and status attached to it.
> As I don't much care for all that jazz, I'll be happy to keep driving around in my Corolla while you guys can fight over the Ferrari



this is a bad example. A Toyota is a reliable and boring car that you get when you want something dependable.. the Ferrari is for someone who either wants the prestige, or wants a car that makes you feel perfectly connected to the road. Just because they both have four wheels doesn't mean they serve the same purpose. One is just a car, the other is a Hot Wheels car you can drive. Blackmachines are more like Aston Martins. Very expensive cars, some of the best looking vehicles ever designed, but they are nothing special when it comes to the driving experience


----------



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2012)

You're just mad because you took your deposit from Doug and put it towards a (_he who shall not be named... not that one, the other one_). 

In all seriousness though, I have to agree with some of the others. Visually, the guitar really doesn't do anything for me. I'm sure it plays fantastic, I'm sure it sounds fantastic, and I'm sure the quality is absolutely second to none. But when I hear the phrase "highest spec'd Blackmachine ever," it carries the weight of incredible expectation that when you see it, you'll simply go "WOW!" That sadly wasn't the case when I finally saw the pics of this.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 22, 2012)

I was expecting more exotic woods like he has used in the past. A mahogany back and maple top isn't exactly unique or impressive nowadays when PRS ships 100 guitars like that every day. 

I owned an ebony/rosewood/ash B2 for a while and it was an OK guitar but definitely not worth the cash it cost. The workmanship was a little sloppy and then there was the whole issue about my body wood spec being ignored. The case was really cool though. Nowadays I would just order a PWE or Suhr with similar specs and know that what arrives will be perfect in half the time and half the price. Just not worth the risk to order one on the off chance that Doug might fuck up your order and not think twice about it.


----------



## Philip N (Aug 22, 2012)

As others have said, there have been cooler BMs. But what totally puts me off, are the pick up routings. It just looks wrong imo..

philip


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 22, 2012)

Philip N said:


> As others have said, there have been cooler BMs. But what totally puts me off, are the pick up routings. It just looks wrong imo..
> 
> philip



The pickup bases are probably rectangular even though the bobbins are offset.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2012)

sakeido said:


> god this is so much bullshit
> 
> if Doug made acoustics, maybe then there'd be a "blackmachine tonal signature." but we're talking about an electric, with pickups you can go and buy and put in any guitar, that you plug into whatever amp you want, which you then dial in however the hell you please, which you run into whatever cab you want. Then you toss whatever mic you want in front of the cab and moving the thing even an inch in any direction totally changes your sound
> 
> there is no blackmachine tonal signature, unless you aren't plugged into anything... and even then if the acoustic sound is a big deal, the Flaxwood I played last week sounded way louder and clearer than a blackmachine does unplugged



And this why you have opinions on what is essentially a message board comprising multiple people. The one "bullshit" here is how you claim that you not finding that there is anything distinctive about them means that, from an objective standpoint, there isn't indeed.

If it were so, I wouldn't own one, as I am one of the very few who got to try the guitar before I committed to it. As such, I was not fueled by some "mojo" or "it will surely be magic" bias to justify my purchase. By your logic, an amp has no tonal signature as well, as I'll plug into whatever cab, using a different mic, and a different position to that mic, and a mic preamp - that is what I call bullshit. You then proceed to praise a Flaxwood, which you shouldn't as it doesn't matter at all tonally.

If you were to argue that, in light of the final product, the inherent tonal qualities of the guitar are quite washed out and mostly imperceptible if at all, I'd agree. Such as it is, you take your personal experiences to invalidate mine, complementing them with contradictory statements (unless the purpose is to mic up the Flax, in which case you're better off for sure, even though it'll sound as crippled as any other electric out there) and proceeding to reveal that your true issue is with Doug, which is between you and him.

tl;dr - I don't give a damn whether your dealings with Doug (or anyone's, for that matter) went less than well, but if you want to vent that and add your experience with the guitars, feel free to do so without using bullshit arguments to state my opinion is bullshit.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 22, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> By your logic, an amp has no tonal signature as well, as I'll plug into whatever cab, using a different mic, and a different position to that mic, and a mic preamp - that is what I call bullshit.


No actually that is not my logic at all.. that's patently ridiculous



> If you were to argue that, in light of the final product, the inherent tonal qualities of the guitar are quite washed out and mostly imperceptible if at all, I'd agree. Such as it is, you take your personal experiences to invalidate mine, complementing them with contradictory statements (unless the purpose is to mic up the Flax, in which case you're better off for sure, even though it'll sound as crippled as any other electric out there) and proceeding to reveal that your true issue is with Doug, which is between you and him.


only brought up the flax because plugged in, there is no blackmachine tone. unplugged, it is louder and clearer than almost any other electric I've played, but didn't hold a candle to a flaxwood. the "blackmachine tonal signature" only applies in a situation that has no relevance to an electric guitar player and then even in that realm or whatever you want to call it, there are other guitars out there that do it way better



> tl;dr - I don't give a damn whether your dealings with Doug (or anyone's, for that matter) went less than well, but if you want to vent that and add your experience with the guitars, feel free to do so without using bullshit arguments to state my opinion is bullshit.


we've been through it before. if you are buying a blackmachine for its tone or playability you are pretty seriously misguided. that Doug sucked to deal with was one thing. the mystique about the guitar instantly evaporating after I played one had more to do with me pulling my deposit than Doug being evasive and unresponsive


----------



## Winspear (Aug 22, 2012)

Philip N said:


> As others have said, there have been cooler BMs. But what totally puts me off, are the pick up routings. It just looks wrong imo..
> 
> philip



+1 I don't know what pups he uses but when one is making such special instruments I find it surprising that they wouldn't go to the effort to make sure the pups are parallel to the strings - it just looks awful. 
I hate fretboards like that too, like someone else said. 
Awesome top though - I wonder what scale this thing is? My guess is it goes for 7k(£)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 22, 2012)

That is why I say that either you connect with it or you don't, pretty much like any other guitar - I don't condone visions of magical instruments from the land of unicorns that are sprinkled with magic fairy dust and become universally fitted to all tastes, styles or approaches. I fully respect it when someone plays a BM and doesn't feel it's anything special (and is usually disappointed given all the super-complimentary reviews out there).

Slightly OT, the Flax is a funny case for me, as I loved it clean and when I switched the distortion on there was this "uuuuu" vowel-like thing I couldn't bring myself to like. There were only a couple amps there, so it could be some mismatching. What I tried to bring forward is that an individual searches for something to fit his vision and taste, and that going for just the unplugged tone and projection is a slippery slope (it does play a large part, of course).


----------



## GXPO (Aug 22, 2012)

That quilt is pretty unbelievable.. Jeez


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 22, 2012)

Email sent. I would quite happily murder babies for a few more BM's.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 22, 2012)

With all the negativity towards the price I should point out that no price tag has been stated anywhere. The 10K+ is just people speculating and ultimately driving up the price. 

Doug doesn't set the price, the bidders do. I don't get why people get so annoyed at these POA threads. Its Doug's job & livelihood and his years of hard work are starting to pay off with people offering huge amounts for his builds. In my business I have to squeeze every cent out of my produce otherwise I'd get into some serious debt. 



EtherealEntity said:


> Awesome top though - I wonder what scale this thing is? My guess is it goes for 7k(£)



25.5-28 inch scale

Other specs are Haeussel custom pickups, Newtone 8 string gauge strings and Sperzel tuners.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 22, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Email sent. I would quite happily murder babies for a few more BM's.


There are two active threads in OT right now that you need to stay the fuck away from, sir.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 22, 2012)

Look how quickly this thread has gone to shit and arguments about price, preference and hype.
Doug deserves everything he gets as far as I am concerned


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2012)

They're worth what ppl are willing to pay... How many times must that be said?


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 22, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> +1 I don't know what pups he uses but when one is making such special instruments I find it surprising that they wouldn't go to the effort to make sure the pups are parallel to the strings - it just looks awful.
> I hate fretboards like that too, like someone else said.
> Awesome top though - I wonder what scale this thing is? My guess is it goes for 7k(£)



They're fanned pickups. They'd sound like shit if they were parallel.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 22, 2012)

Of course - I mean the edges - unless putting in EMG's or something which are rectangular by default, I think if you're going to go to the effort to make pole pieced pickups for a fanned instrument, then they should fit inside non-rectangular routes. I meant to say the ends of the pups/routes parallel to the strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2012)

I hadn't noticed that before... That *is* a bit of an eye sore.


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 22, 2012)

The look of it isn't for me.. I've never been a huge quilt fan. I do recognize how nice of a top that is, however. 

I've always been a sucker for the B2. I'd love to have a guitar that looked like one, because I wouldn't be able to not play it. But I have no idea how they feel. And I never will. So I'll never own one. Price would be out of my price range anyways (which is kind of insane considering I've bought an EBMM JPX and Axe FX II this year). Just too much for me. I'm sure they're amazing.


----------



## slowro (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not too into it but the construction and finish is flawless!


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the guitar looks great but I have seen alot of nicer blackmachines on here . I guess technically it is the most spec'd because its a ff8 not a regular 8 its a fan fret and its tricked out .


----------



## Trespass (Aug 23, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> And this why you have opinions on what is essentially a message board comprising multiple people. The one "bullshit" here is how you claim that you not finding that there is anything distinctive about them means that, from an objective standpoint, there isn't indeed.
> 
> If it were so, I wouldn't own one, as I am one of the very few who got to try the guitar before I committed to it. As such, I was not fueled by some "mojo" or "it will surely be magic" bias to justify my purchase. By your logic, an amp has no tonal signature as well, as I'll plug into whatever cab, using a different mic, and a different position to that mic, and a mic preamp - that is what I call bullshit. You then proceed to praise a Flaxwood, which you shouldn't as it doesn't matter at all tonally.
> 
> ...



Love your playing, but this response is absolutely insane. You've bizarrely twisted his words way beyond reason.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 23, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I hadn't noticed that before... That *is* a bit of an eye sore.



yeah, it sorta looks like the routes had been done for EMGs but then they would be the same size.


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 23, 2012)

at least it earned its stripes!  still that looks likes a beautiful top!


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope he names his next build "Controversy." It would be a 9 string guitar with with a fossilized ebony top and BKP prototypes. Gold-plated strings, diamond hardware. $100k.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 23, 2012)

I do want to interject and say that I do think that his pricing is far more justified than things like relic'd Fender custom shops - I've seen ones that happily rival most BMs in terms of price but the quality of the wood is nowhere near a BM. They were amazing guitars to play for what they were, and having never played a BM I can't comment on his craftsmanship or playability but these Fenders were built really well and played really well, but the quality of the woods and hardware were just nowhere near as eye catching  So in my mind it seems completely understandable that someone would part with that kind of cash, I personally couldn't afford to, but if someone can and it makes them happy then more power to them and congrats to Doug for building up such a reputation.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 23, 2012)

Doug replied, little bit too pricey for me.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 23, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Doug replied, little bit too pricey for me.



How many babies did he want?





(Just in case people mis-interpret, I have no intentions of getting the price posted in the public, it's just a joke about the earlier comment regarding murdering babies for this)


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 23, 2012)

I should say just to put an end to the estimates.

£7500 for the F8


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 23, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I should say just to put an end to the estimates.
> 
> £7500 for the F8



seems reasonable 
i don't get the people that get so upset about price. check out what a Greg Smallman sells for


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 23, 2012)

It is reasonable, but I have women to buy.


----------



## dudeskin (Aug 23, 2012)

Price doesn't bother me, cuz Im not buying it haha.
Not too keen on it tho, still nice.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

People were estimating way higher than what it's actually going for. That's not too bad considering the name he's apparently made for himself.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 23, 2012)

Fair price compared to what PRS and Fender charge for some of their high-end models:
Premium Class - Thomann Irish Cyberstore


----------



## Fiction (Aug 23, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Fair price compared to what PRS and Fender charge for some of their high-end models:



Whilst i'm not saying Doug's prices are unfair, PRS Guitars have been around since 1985, Paul himself has been building since early 70s and Leo Fender started as a luthier/tech in the 40s. I'm not sure when Doug started, as I haven't researched and his website likes to leave out a lot of information that people would most likely want to know before dropping £7500 into a guitar.

(Sorry about all the editing, I kept adding new information )


----------



## narad (Aug 23, 2012)

I love how everyone arbitrarily makes up a price for this. Especially when someone pulls a figure out of their ass, then someone else quotes it 2 posts down, and now someone's imaginary price is now a cite-able fact for how much blackmachines go for. Gotta move this thread to the political discussion subforum.


----------



## danresn (Aug 23, 2012)

Blackmachine have a far better reputation than PRS and Fender. Besides its a completely different company strategy. I think if meshuggah's signature guitars are worth $6000, then this blackmachine is easily worth 7500 pounds.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 23, 2012)

narad said:


> I love how everyone arbitrarily makes up a price for this. Especially when someone pulls a figure out of their ass, then someone else quotes it 2 posts down, and now someone's imaginary price is now a cite-able fact for how much blackmachines go for. Gotta move this thread to the political discussion subforum.



Whos imaginary price?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

narad said:


> I love how everyone arbitrarily makes up a price for this. Especially when someone pulls a figure out of their ass, then someone else quotes it 2 posts down, and now someone's imaginary price is now a cite-able fact for how much blackmachines go for. Gotta move this thread to the political discussion subforum.



I love how some ppl on forums can't fucking read.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 23, 2012)

danresn said:


> Blackmachine have a far better reputation than PRS and Fender. Besides its a completely different company strategy. I think if meshuggah's signature guitars are worth $6000, then this blackmachine is easily worth 7500 pounds.


----------



## themike (Aug 23, 2012)

danresn said:


> Blackmachine have a far better reputation than PRS and Fender.



Says who? And based on what models? Are you comparing production line guitars to hand crafted guitars made 1 at a time and out of wood collected for 20 years? 

I played one and thought it was pretty cool, but nothing to jump over the moon about. Also I know 2 other people on here who have played them and instead of thinking it was just ok, actually DIDN'T like it at *all*.

Everything is really up to the eyes of the beholder. Someone may thinks its the greatest thing ever, while others wouldn't touch one.


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 23, 2012)

When did he start building Bms?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 23, 2012)

danresn said:


> Blackmachine have a far better reputation than PRS and Fender.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

He forgot to add "... on SS.org" to the end of that. It's like fortune cookies... There's an implied second half of the sentence.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 23, 2012)

danresn said:


> Blackmachine have a far better reputation than PRS and Fender. Besides its a completely different company strategy. I think if meshuggah's signature guitars are worth $6000, then this blackmachine is easily worth 7500 pounds.



What makes you think so? PRS and Fender have several decades each of experience selling guitars. They have produced thousands of instruments and are widely regarded as among the best. Used by professional musicians on stage and in the studio every day. So on and so forth. I'd be surprised if there are 50 Blackmachine guitars in the world and many of them are owned by people who bought them because of hype sight unseen. Based on the comments in this thread the Blackmachine reputation is for high prices and rarity rather than quality, playability, tone, etc...


----------



## narad (Aug 23, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Whos imaginary price?



Didn't mean to pull you in with that statement - I was referring to the speculation up to that point, particularly the 2nd page $20k.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

xwmucradiox said:


> What makes you think so? PRS and Fender have several decades each of experience selling guitars. They have produced thousands of instruments and are widely regarded as among the best. Used by professional musicians on stage and in the studio every day. So on and so forth. I'd be surprised if there are 50 Blackmachine guitars in the world and many of them are owned by people who bought them because of hype sight unseen. Based on the comments in this thread the Blackmachine reputation is for high prices and rarity rather than quality, playability, tone, etc...



Exactly...

There's a reason why when I show guys my custom they immediately refer to their dad's 19-whatever-the-fuck strat that costs um-teen thousand dollars as if it's better than anything I could ever show them.

They made a SERIOUS name for themselves early on.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 23, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Exactly...
> 
> There's a reason why when I show guys my custom they immediately refer to their dad's 19-whatever-the-fuck strat that costs um-teen thousand dollars as if it's better than anything I could ever show them.
> 
> They made a SERIOUS name for themselves early on.



And as anyone knows price is not an indication of quality. Quality is an indication of quality and has nothing to do with rarity or collectability.


----------



## Philip N (Aug 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Of course - I mean the edges - unless putting in EMG's or something which are rectangular by default, I think if you're going to go to the effort to make pole pieced pickups for a fanned instrument, then they should fit inside non-rectangular routes. I meant to say the ends of the pups/routes parallel to the strings.



That's exactly what I meant!  I just didn't know how to phrase it properly since English isn't my native language.

philip


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 23, 2012)

Really hope Chad Kroeger buys it just to troll all the Blackmachine fanboys


----------



## Valennic (Aug 23, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I should say just to put an end to the estimates.
> 
> £7500 for the F8








Reasonable. But when converted over to USD, Jesus Christ. There goes my dreams of ever owning one


----------



## engage757 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, it looks like this thread went where every other BM thread has gone. To shit. 

It is worth what someone will pay for it. No one is twisting anyone's arm to pay crazy money for it. End of story.

I feel as though some people are simply bashing Doug and BM because they want one and can't afford it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> Really hope Chad Kroeger buys it just to troll all the Blackmachine fanboys



So awesome... I'm at work and had to stifle a full on throw-my-head-back laugh...


----------



## Valennic (Aug 23, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Well, it looks like this thread went where every other BM thread has gone. To shit.
> 
> It is worth what someone will pay for it. No one is twisting anyone's arm to pay crazy money for it. End of story.
> 
> I feel as though some people are simply bashing Doug and BM because they want one and can't afford it.



Well yeah of course they're not. I think his price is fair considering that yeah, people WILL pay it. 

Yeah, of course they are. That's the natural reaction to these kinds of things . I want one bad, I know I can't afford it, but I'm not about to bitterly bash him.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 23, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So awesome... I'm at work and had to stifle a full on throw-my-head-back laugh...



Yeah, true, I wonder if he has a few grand to spare! 

Added points for respray.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 23, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> WANT WANT WANT




GET IT DUDE! Or spec one out! I am in the process of getting into the 2013 run right now!!!


----------



## engage757 (Aug 23, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> Really hope Chad Kroeger buys it just to troll all the Blackmachine fanboys




Wedding gift for Avril?


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 23, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Wedding gift for Avril?



Haha, this would be absolutely amazing. Especially all the rage comments after she installs a checkered pickguard on it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 23, 2012)

those pickup routes really bug me,i personally dont get all the hype behind BMs i prefer other builders work over them any day, but thats all based on aesthetics


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 23, 2012)

FWIW I think Blackmachines are rad, I just don't have the cash to drop on one AND THAT'S OKAY


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 23, 2012)

Valennic said:


> I think his price is fair considering that yeah, people WILL pay it.



Something is only worth what someone will pay. Doug is filling his list pretty quickly. It's a hefty fucking fee, but it's clearly worth it to people. That's all that matters. 

Things involving an exclusive group of people are always divisive.

I can't wait for the NGDs. I'll probably never own one, but they're beautiful.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 24, 2012)

As a BM lover (who has never been within 10 miles of one), I have this to say. 

Eh.


----------



## redskyharbor (Aug 24, 2012)

Trendy trends will be trendy. Forum-goer with much credibility (bulb) buys new guitar, he says it's very good. His fans (the vast majority of which never even having played said guitar) repeat what he says because they look up to him. Same old song and dance. 

It's a nice looking guitar, and I'm sure it plays very nicely but for that kind of money you could buy yourself an entire rig, couple of less expensive guitars included. Somebody will pay up for it, but whether or not it's because they've actually tried one of his guitars and they genuinely really like his craftsmanship and the way he approches his builds, or simply based on the hype/aesthetics/people-on-the-internet-said-it's-good-so-I-must-have-oneitis, he's still probably making a decent profit at the end of the day, so good on him.


----------



## dschonn (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a quick note, thanking everybody who has been writing in this thread. This is amazingly hilarious stuff!


----------



## hairychris (Aug 24, 2012)

redskyharbor said:


> Trendy trends will be trendy. Forum-goer with much credibility (bulb) buys new guitar, he says it's very good. His fans (the vast majority of which never even having played said guitar) repeat what he says because they look up to him. Same old song and dance.



True.

Some of us were IN BEFORE BULB though.


----------



## Blackheim (Aug 24, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Well, it looks like this thread went where every other BM thread has gone. To shit.
> 
> It is worth what someone will pay for it. No one is twisting anyone's arm to pay crazy money for it. End of story.
> 
> I feel as though some people are simply bashing Doug and BM because they want one and can't afford it.



In fact I only want one because of the fucking HYPE and MYSTICISM... But lets face it, how many people that want it has played one... I've never played one before and well, since they look super classy and whatever you can add... There are lots of other luthiers that are way more accessible and they want to satisfy you and share ideas about the build and hardware and sometimes design if they are fine with that...

I am not bashing Doug at all, I mean, he has the right to put the price he wants BUT I do not agree with some people that HAVE NEVER PLAYED one and still say: "Oh godz I need a Blackmachiinezzzz so badly, they are the best guitarz out therezzzz"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2012)

^ True... I never played a 7 string Jackson Kelly but knew that one need to exist... And that I must have it. Like you said. Wanting one is one thing. Saying it's the most awesome thing ever having no hands on experience is another.

Plus there's tons of gear ppl have told me is the most amazing ____ ever and they'll tell me all the artists that use it (most of which sound NOTHING like me) and I humor them only to find out I prefer something else anyway. I imagine a lot of ppl that blindly assert that brand A > brand B would more often than not find they actually prefer brand C or something else down the line.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 25, 2012)

Someone mentioned the price of a Greg Smallman guitar. He is a classical guitar builder and if you are on his list (if may have closed it) you're looking to pay $20,000 - $25,000. Used its more. Another builder, Mattias Damman, charges about $15,000 for a new guitar. But used ones have sold for $45,000. These guitars aren't really worth the price, but they are top quality and famous guitarists play them. It seems an 8 string Blackmachine with fanned frets, exotic woods, and general hype around the brand merits the price. 

What I think is fascinating is this guitar will be used for metal (generalizing a bit) and someone will pay the asking price if not more. It's happening with a number of builders. Whether you like the guitar or not, the innovation behind extended range guitars is something to appreciate. And we can all thank Meshuggah!


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, I had a BM a long time ago. I got the first F8, only because it makes me look "cool" of course.

It has nothing to do with being an amazing guitar that sounds great and makes most things a piece of piss to play.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 25, 2012)

I would not really call bm trendy, I used to think they could not be all that great but after playing my buddies BM Ive had harsh GAS for a b7


----------



## kerekem (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that the only thing you are doing right now is pushing the prices up, and up, and up, and up... Well done...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2012)

kerekem said:


> Has anyone noticed that the only thing you are doing right now is pushing the prices up, and up, and up, and up... Well done...


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 27, 2012)

What ever happened to alder body, maple neck, and a nice solid color?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2012)

EGEDE said:


> What ever happened to alder body, maple neck, and a nice solid color?



The 80s.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 28, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ True... I never played a 7 string Jackson Kelly but knew that one need to exist... And that I must have it. Like you said. Wanting one is one thing. Saying it's the most awesome thing ever having no hands on experience is another.



7 string Kelly? That was one of my bucket list instruments until I actually got hold of one... I ended up swapping it for a PRS as it didn't work out.

I suppose that the moral of this particular story is that what you think you may absolutely need might turn out not to be what you hoped it was. Fanbois of any sort beware!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 28, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would not really call bm trendy, I used to think they could not be all that great but after playing my buddies BM Ive had harsh GAS for a b7



Got the 15K already or are you just a tire kicker? I may even arrange something for you... muahaha!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 28, 2012)

I told you, ill trade you for an agile and an amish midget


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 28, 2012)

For all the bitching about price, it seems like some of you have forgotten another thing. The mahogany used has not been commercially available in 20 years. 

Good luck getting a cheap guitar with _that_ kind of woodmaterial.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2012)

Meshugger said:


> For all the bitching about price, it seems like some of you have forgotten another thing. The mahogany used has not been commercially available in 20 years.
> 
> Good luck getting a cheap guitar with _that_ kind of woodmaterial.



Swietenia macrophylla is by no means hard to get a hold of, nor is it extremely expensive (~$9 per board foot). 

Some regions have restricted its export, but there is plenty of it to go around for the time being, especially since it has been transplanted to many more countries to flourish. 

Granted, finding a piece that old is going to be difficult, but as already mentioned it's not impossible.


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 28, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Swietenia macrophylla is by no means hard to get a hold of, nor is it extremely expensive (~$9 per board foot).
> 
> Some regions have restricted its export, but there is plenty of it to go around for the time being, especially since it has been transplanted to many more countries to flourish.
> 
> Granted, finding a piece that old is going to be difficult, but as already mentioned it's not impossible.



The more you know...

Well, carry on then


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 28, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Swietenia macrophylla is by no means hard to get a hold of, nor is it extremely expensive (~$9 per board foot).
> 
> Some regions have restricted its export, but there is plenty of it to go around for the time being, especially since it has been transplanted to many more countries to flourish.
> 
> Granted, finding a piece that old is going to be difficult, but as already mentioned it's not impossible.



And beyond that its very rare that wood for a guitar is exorbitantly expensive, even for the most high end instruments. Its not like the koa top on a $10,000 Languedoc costs $1000. The snakewood neck blackmachine probably had the most expensive piece of lumber dude has ever used and thats because its an extremely rare wood. Maple tops and mahogany backs are not hard to come by - even in the very highest grade. Pretty much every high end luthier seems to have a stockpile of 30 year old body blanks on hand. When something is expensive you are paying for the name, experience, prestige, whatever. You're almost never paying for the materials unless the materials have intrinsically high value as commodities. Pickups wound with silver wire or precious metal/stone inlays would be the only examples I can think of like that.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 28, 2012)

He says the main reason hes asking as high as nearly $12,000 is because he hasn't seen maple lumber for a top like that one in 10 years


----------



## MFB (Aug 28, 2012)

Good to know I could either buy an F8 or have my 2008 Nissan Altima fully paid off, although I think I'll stick with the one that gets me and my friends from point A to B


----------



## Valennic (Aug 28, 2012)

MFB said:


> Good to know I could either buy an F8 or have my 2008 Nissan Altima fully paid off, although I think I'll stick with the one that gets me and my friends from point A to B



The Blackmachine then? I mean, if you were to believe all you hear about them, they probably fly too. That beats the Altima I think.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 28, 2012)

MFB said:


> Good to know I could either buy an F8 or have my 2008 Nissan Altima fully paid off, although I think I'll stick with the one that gets me and my friends from point A to B



To reverse the fairly common opinion...
"I'd never pay that much for something I can't play"


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 29, 2012)

This is where i chime in and say that the value of a product is only as much as someone is willing to pay for it, and if the price of something is worth it to the one paying it, then that's the value of that thing. Doesn't matter if it's psychological. If you're going to try and relate that thing to the other things available, however, you're going to have a bad time. Things don't match up that way, because you can't really unify the sort of "objective" and relative viewpoint with the "value is as value does" viewpoint. If a blackmachine is worth that sum of money to you, and you genuinely feel like what you get back in return for the money you spent was worth that money, then that's justified. If it's a totally ordinary guitar with a huge amount of marketing, even. Because what is marketing? it's the act of drawing values into a product and creating a demand for it. So you hear that, and you feel like it's not genuine, but why wouldn't it be? 

what if i think it's worth paying 5 times more for the other product because the guy made it passionately? even if the product and it's quality is identical to the other ones, the thought of the maker's passion that went into it might change the value of it for me.

Now, if the marketing is a lie, and an instrument is sold as something different, and claims are made about what it is and how it works, that are actually false, then that is a different thing. that's a scam. Identifying that limit is hard though, because while you're waltzing across scam territory, you suddenly realize you're actually in passion and hype territory, and you can't remember seeing a border. So i stick to the facts in those cases. But it's still hard even then.

So ultimately, it's an individual decision that someone has to make, and that we really can't say is wrong. If someone buys that Blackmachine because they find that value in it, and that value is worth the price to that person, then we can't say that person was wrong in doing so, can we? agree or disagree, the guy wanted it, saw the price, decided it was worth that, and got it.

So let's stop this whole "blah blah that guitar isn't worth blah" thing, because just like in the M8M thread, we are all arguing from separate subjective viewpoints, claiming to be judging from a single objective viewpoint, and nobody agrees. Like Schrödinger's cat, we are simultaneously right and wrong.

Am i even making sense? This discussion of value so often devolves into this weird "it isn't worth it for me, because i don't find values in it that are worth that amount of money to me, and this is true for everyone, lest they be an idiot or something" type viewpoints.


----------



## MFB (Aug 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> To reverse the fairly common opinion...
> "I'd never pay that much for something I can't play"





Valennic said:


> The Blackmachine then? I mean, if you were to believe all you hear about them, they probably fly too. That beats the Altima I think.



Gotta say, I was expecting someone to just respond to that with the Ferrari mod picture and say "See, it CAN get you from point A to B!" 

Touche gents, touche


----------



## hairychris (Aug 30, 2012)

Valennic said:


> The Blackmachine then? I mean, *if you were to believe all you hear about them*, they probably fly too. That beats the Altima I think.


From people who don't have a clue....


----------



## Necris (Aug 30, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> He says the main reason hes asking as high as nearly $12,000 is because he hasn't seen maple lumber for a top like that one in 10 years


Maybe it's harder to find them over there, but I'm of the opinion that he should definitely look harder. I've seen plenty of guitars and basses with the same tubular style quilt from various luthiers located in both the US and Europe.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Necris said:


> Maybe it's harder to find them over there, but I'm of the opinion that he should definitely look harder. I've seen plenty of guitars and basses with the same tubular style quilt from various luthiers located in both the US and Europe.



I know, its got to be possible, even with companies like PRS that have guys that get paid full time to travel around and buy it all up instantly.

His argument will most likely be that those luthiers must have purchased that wood over 10 years ago. He told me that there really arent any more trees being cut down though that have that type of tubular quilt anymore. Maybe he meant a large enough piece since this one is a one piece top, not a bookmatched 2 piece.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 31, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> I know, its got to be possible, even with companies like PRS that have guys that get paid full time to travel around and buy it all up instantly.



Folks like PRS have the advantage of being able to do this which small luthiers don't. I have heard from a couple of UK sources that a few years back PRS went on a worldwide search for Brazilian rosewood neck blanks that left the only ones available to other folks in private stocks as commercial suppliers had been emptied out...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 31, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> He told me that there really arent any more trees being cut down though that have that type of tubular quilt anymore.



 

What makes figured woods so desirable is that we don't fully understand how or why these patterns appear naturally. There's simply no way to predict how or which tree will develop these deep figuring patterns that have become so prized. 

Since maple is still being harvested for lumber at incredible, yet reasonable, rates, it's impossible to say that trees of a certain figuring pattern simply aren't being cut down. There's just no way currently to tell if a tree is going to have a given pattern until it's actually cut down and flatsawn. 

There also seems to be very little, if any, correlation between the age of tree and the amount of certain figuring (spalts and burls do matter, quilt and flame not so much). 

Not sure why builders can't just say "Hey this wood looks really cool and doesn't come around as often." instead of adding mysticism.


----------



## WillDfx (Aug 31, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure why builders can't just say "Hey this wood looks really cool and doesn't come around as often." instead of adding mysticism.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 31, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> I know, its got to be possible, even with companies like PRS that have guys that get paid full time to travel around and buy it all up instantly.
> 
> His argument will most likely be that those luthiers must have purchased that wood over 10 years ago. He told me that there really arent any more trees being cut down though that have that type of tubular quilt anymore. Maybe he meant a large enough piece since this one is a one piece top, not a bookmatched 2 piece.



Mega corporate companies and tiny one-man shops do not buy wood for builds at the same places. PRS probably buys wood directly from the mill. They buy entire logs or the entire output of a portion of land to get their materials on a single purchase.

Small builders generally buy from exotic lumber retailers. Basically, the two are not competing for lumber.

I'd say the top on this guitar is not a once-in-a-decade find in the grand scheme of wood. Its a once-in-a-decade find for Doug personally when looking through wood at his supplier.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2012)

xwmucradiox said:


> Mega corporate companies and tiny one-man shops do not buy wood for builds at the same places. PRS probably buys wood directly from the mill. They buy entire logs or the entire output of a portion of land to get their materials on a single purchase.
> 
> Small builders generally buy from exotic lumber retailers. Basically, the two are not competing for lumber.
> 
> I'd say the top on this guitar is not a once-in-a-decade find in the grand scheme of wood. Its a once-in-a-decade find for Doug personally when looking through wood at his supplier.



I doubt it's even that. It's pretty straight-forward marketing to talk about rare hard to find woods etc etc etc  Though the idea that a nice sausage quilt piece is never going to be seen again is laughable

This for example is not that far off from what's on that 8 string...


----------



## skeels (Aug 31, 2012)

WillDfx said:


>



Is this enough for a Blackmachine?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 1, 2012)

^ not even close.


----------

